# Ogryns - good, bad, or just ugly?



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

I recently got 6 2nd Edition Ogryns for £15 and was hoping to be able to incorporate them somehow in my games. I read on some other threads that they can be useful, but really only against low toughness and strength opponents, and Orks. MEQS etc will just bog them down. Is this true? 

I have Yarrick as well, and was thinking of running 5 of them with him in a chimera. However, 450 points is a lot. To the tune of (nearly) 3 vet squads with meltas a lot. Any good?

Are they better at screening/ guarding a squishy gun line? I have of 3 vet squads with Lascannon and 3 Grenade launchers. Better?

Or are they only really good for painting?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Personnaly id never touch them, as Im not a fan of the models, and id rather spend the points on a load of Plasma based Vehicles/Troops (They are the flavour of the month for me) But, id love to use a big load in an Apocalypse game, just smashing them into a horde of Orks and enjoy the carnage 

From a tactical POV they seem like a good CC unit, maybe abit squishy with the weak armour, but I think most players either take a squad and stick them in a Chimera, or take none and use the points on yet _more_ Melta Vets or Vendettas


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I think the crux of the matter is the points you need to spend on them to make up for their inadequecies, like Yarrick or a Lord Commissar/Primaris Psyker to get their Leadership to an acceptable level. They are T5 now so they aren't insta-killed quite so easily, but being Ld7 means they'll run if looked at the wrong way.

There's plenty of other decent choices in the Codex to spend points on before I'd even consider taking them....unless it's really high points games, and even then c/c units would be a last choice.

Still if you play against Orks a lot them why not give them a try.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

I Love my Ogryns, I play against SM's alot and i use them to protect my infantry lines and HQ Squad from deep striking Termies. They are very similar to terminators in cc and can certainly hold their own. If i dont play against Termies then charging 5 Ogryns into 10 normal SM's is fun 3 x ripper gun shots each and then a furious charge with 21 cc attacks at S6 into a marine squad generally decimates them!! My main problem is getting them into combat and being able to charge - its all about timing!!!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If you're looking for the most efficient list you can build, don't bother with Ogryns.

If you're looking to use the new models that you just bought instead of just painting them and letting them collect dust, then take them. As long as they have a Chimera and an attached character, I'm confident that they'll work fine for you. The post above this one talks about how Ogryns can smash units of Marines if they get the charge - this is *very* true! That many S6 attacks will mess up just about anything. The key will be to know when to unleash them on your enemies. In all likelihood, they'll be at their most useful used as a counter-attacking unit - a squad of heavy hitters that can intercept enemy assault units approaching your lines, or get involved in an ongoing combat to swing things in your favor. As long as you don't reveal them too soon and let them get shredded by your enemy's shooting, they should work just fine.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Absolutely right Katie Drake. I think that is really the only use for them. As i said i play against my friends SM army mainly which includes lots of DP's and Deep striking Termies. Therefore my tactics have to be stand and take a beating then counter!
Think of how many troops you could get for each 45pt Ogryn!!!
I do love painting them though!!!


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds like they're not as bad as everyone says, just gotta use them properly. Soon as they're painted they're gonna mash it up in some of my larger games. Cheers guys for responses


----------



## SandWyrm (Dec 8, 2009)

dobbins said:


> Sounds like they're not as bad as everyone says, just gotta use them properly. Soon as they're painted they're gonna mash it up in some of my larger games. Cheers guys for responses


The biggest problem with Ogryns is that they're over-costed by at least half. Which makes them horribly inefficient compared to pretty much anything else you could take. Armored sentinels can block huge mobs of assaulters for just 55 pts., and 130 pts. of infantry platoon will kill termies with weight of fire, score, and do more besides.


----------

